# PAX NAS 29 July 2007



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

2 spot

6 blues - 13"-18" 

1 rock - 16" (released) 

4 unknown - strong and cut through double lined snell hooks.. probably big blue or rockfish.. 

1 skate - small baby. 

location- chesapeake side by goose creek. 

Hosg point - tried catching baits/spot from there, but there were too many snags ((sea weeds)) and too many people crowding the place.. 

bugs - not too bad.. used deep woods bug repellent. 

Time - With my 10 ft rod, i was continuously catching blues and getting bites from rocks.. 
from 8-11:30pm, if you cast deep enough, you'll continue to catch blues all through the night. 
I caught all the 15-18" blues with 10ft surf rod with deep cast.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

concise and precise as always - thx armyguy. bait BTW was BW? And cut bait?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

i used Fishbite bloodworm to catch spots. 

rest were caught with cutbait(spot). 

I've learned that it works better when you fillet the spot completely (skin and bone) and bait only the meat. The soft cutbait will not come off the hook and fish will bite more often. They will not attempt to spit the hook out.. that's the main reason I lost so many hooks.. they bit through the doubled snelled hooks.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I was at hogs point earlier today left when the winds came up. Caught a coupls small spot.
Left aroung 4 or 4:30 pm. Nice as wife and I were the only ones there at the time.
It gave me a chance to practice with my 15 foot rod. Surprised me.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Plan on going to PAX NAS on Saturday afternoon and fishing into the morning. Can you get the post fishing license at that time? or do I need to get it prior to that? Armyguy, hope to see you down there. Myself and another retired Army fishing partner coming down. :fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

glantier said:


> Plan on going to PAX NAS on Saturday afternoon and fishing into the morning. Can you get the post fishing license at that time? or do I need to get it prior to that? Armyguy, hope to see you down there. Myself and another retired Army fishing partner coming down. :fishing:


Go through gate 1 and ask the gaurd for directions to the staff duty office (you will be going right by there on the way )
What time saturday afternoon I may stop by. I am retired army and we can make it all army.

Note: do you have a sticker on your vehicle yet as they can get picky sometimes.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Plan on going down sometime around 1600. Yes I have a Quantico sticker on the car.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will probably meet you there. I will be driving a silver and blue ford f150. I will probably stop at hog's point then look around.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

i'm not army retired. 3years active, 5 years active reserve enlisted. I won't make it this weekend, but i'll be there with my retired army friend 11th or 18th. 

Oh, yea.. buy your bloodworm, squid, etc... baits from the gas station on base.. i think it's cheaper.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the bait Armyguy. Both my buddy and I are retired Army. I'll be driving a kind of tan Honda Civic. I say kind of tan cause when I bought it they said the color was a combo of gold and silver, but looks like tan to me.  Will probably look at Goose Creek first. See ya there!


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

BTW are you using the standard double hook bottom rigs? Anyone having any luck throwing lures, that you know of? Thanks. CYA there. :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

glantier said:


> BTW are you using the standard double hook bottom rigs?


Do you mean Hi/Low rig? If so, yes.



glantier said:


> Anyone having any luck throwing lures, that you know of? Thanks. CYA there. :fishing:


Last late summer/ early fall, we used lures for stripers at Goose Creek. During the incoming tide, the schoolie would move into the creek and we'll throw plastics or rattletraps. I also saw few guys landed stripers one after another for about 30mins using poppers.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Armyguy,

Did you try to use Aberdeen (long shank) hooks after your bite-off occurred? Might not completely stop the bite-off but should help.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

what and where is "pax nas"


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ILV2F5H said:


> what and where is "pax nas"


Patuxtent River Naval Air Station - it's on the way to PLO.

Coastal Explorer can help:


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I caught several of these.. i thought they were too small so i released them all... Didn't know 18" was the size limit


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

didn't even know they were in the bay..





I fish here.. can you see the broken down pier on the right top corner?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

If you work those inlets real good you will find that there are lots of flounder to be caught there. 

That was always the fall back in the heat of the day when everything else stopped biting. Have yet to catch a keeper though but I am sure they are there.

Looks like you let the cat out of the bag now ArmyGuy!   Tight lines!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Armyguy will see you tomorrow night if you are around.

JC


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey FL Fisherman, 
You still in Wuerzburg? I was stationed there a long time ago. Rocky still around? That was back with 3ID. :fishing:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

glantier said:


> Hey FL Fisherman,
> You still in Wuerzburg? I was stationed there a long time ago. Rocky still around? That was back with 3ID. :fishing:


Yes sir I am!  You will be sad to see that I will be one of the last soldiers to be stationed here as my unit will be the one closing down this installation. You should see it, GHOST town already. 

You must have been here a while back for real.

3ID moved out and 1ID took over. They have since left and went to Ft. Riley.

I really like this place and would love to stay but my unit will be at Vilseck/Graf area and I ain't too excited about that if you know what I mean.


----------

